# Neversummer FOBP Summit Split



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sick!

I went to the FOBP Avy Intro last year. I think maybe I'll go again this year and add a class too.

Thanks for doing what you guys do.:thumbsup:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

That thing looks awesome! I'm hoping to get some turns in at Berthoud Pass this winter when I'm in CO for our yearly Bro Trip. I'll be spending a couple days in Dillon before heading down to Silverton.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

DrnknZag said:


> That thing looks awesome! I'm hoping to get some turns in at Berthoud Pass this winter when I'm in CO for our yearly Bro Trip. I'll be spending a couple days in Dillon before heading down to Silverton.


Let me know when you'll be in Colorado. Berthoud is my main stomping grounds in winter. If schedules work out and the snow agrees, it would be fun to get some turns up there with ya.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Will do for sure. I'm flying into Denver on March 1st and coming back home the 10th. Haven't nailed down our schedule of when we'll be in Dillon and when we'll be in Silverton yet. I'm sure we'll have a couple days free when we're around Summit County.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I got a hunch that March will be a good one this year. So you look to have good timing. Definitely when the snow pack is nearing it's deepest, and alpine lines can frequently go down in the backcountry. I'm looking to book my PNW trip a week or two after that time frame, so game on...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Killz can I buy a raffle ticket and do I have to be present to win?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Killz can I buy a raffle ticket and do I have to be present to win?


That is a good question. I would like to open this up some way for people across the US to be able to get in on it. We did that with the custom Wagner build. The reality is that we have some big local events that we need items for too. This is a high value item obviously. I am meeting up with the FOBP crew in the next week or two and we'll figure out how this one is going to go out the door. If we do sell raffle tickets online, you will not have to be present to win. 

Shipping is another issue with a 164. Lots to figure out here...

Judging by interest, it seems we should offer some sort of raffle where people from all over can get in on it. I'll post up whichever route we go regardless.


----------

